# RIP Lucy my little sweetheart xx



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Had to have my little girl Lucy euthanised tonight as she had a seizure and the vet reckoned she was very ill and had a tumour.

I'm going to miss my little girl as she's been pretty much my only company since my mum died and never left my side. She was the sweetest, gentlest, noisiest, greediest cat you could meet.

RIP Lucy xx


----------



## WTNF (May 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  hope your okay soon


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear  thoughts are with you, its so hard to lose animals that are so close to you


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Lucy x


----------

